# 1 GB RAM DDR2 upgrade for $29.99



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Best Buy has the PNY 1 GB OPTIMA MEMORY DDR2 upgrade on sale for $29.99. I got me one. Now I have 1.93 GB of RAM on my desk top. 

Part No. D1GX53OPT 
Lifetime Warranty
PC2-5300
DDR2-667/533/400 MHz Bus Speed

http://www2.pny.com/1GB-PC2-5300-667MHz-DDR2-Desktop-DIMM-P1956C31.aspx

PS: I believe the model for notebook computers is the same price.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

You will get your thread moved... I don't think they allow off topic threads like this even though it is the water bucket.
Anyways, good deal!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Well ... we are all using computers, right? :mrgreen:

Anyhoo ... I really like this $30 upgrade.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I think this thread was what this section of the forum was made for.

Thanks for the heads up! Im gonna go pick some up today.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Haha, well, I posted about $20 ps3 controllers and the rest of amazon's black friday page thing, and it was removed for not pertaining to the forums.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

gotcheaprice said:


> You will get your thread moved... I don't think they allow off topic threads like this even though it is the water bucket.
> Anyways, good deal!


This is the water bucket.......right?


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

wow, thats pretty good. I just paid 80 for 2 512 sticks of kingston unbuffered ddr w/ cas 2. It will max out my 5 y/o pc but it should overclock nicely


----------

